# Pair of Silver w/ 12+ Spots on top half



## PhillyzCichlidz (Jun 19, 2008)

Another puzzle for me is this pair of silver fish i have they have 12 spots or so on each tophalf in 3 rows going horizontal if you look at 



 You will see at 22 seconds in at the bottom right of the screen the pair are together then at around 1:22 into the mov. 1 is at the top of the tank swimming after some food I dont know what these are but no other fish really accepts them even the frontosas (WOW) who are the most tame. Any help will almost solve my unknowns.


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

This is a super late night long shot guess on my part but.....Hemichromis Elongatus (Five Star General)? Sorry that could be way off but I saw five spots, I think, I should be sleeping.


----------



## PhillyzCichlidz (Jun 19, 2008)

Thanks But there is 5 spots going horizontal then 5 above them that are slightly smaller then 2 or 3 even smaller ones above them

o o o 
0 0 0 0 0 
O O O O O <---------bad drawing but you get the point body is silver
black spots bigger in the middle to smaller at the
dorsal fin


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks like Fossochromis rostratus, though hard to tell for sure with this video.


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

If you look at his tank you can see a better picture of one and to get a good look at it you can use something like photoshop and blow the picture up.

Looks like your gunna need a bigger tank.


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

Concur with Fossochromis rostratus


----------

